
How UNH spun blowing a frugal librarian's donation on a football scoreboard - jseliger
https://boingboing.net/2017/10/11/late-stage-sportsball.html
======
koppong
Here's the link to the original Deadspin article: [https://deadspin.com/how-
unh-turned-a-quiet-benefactor-into-...](https://deadspin.com/how-unh-turned-a-
quiet-benefactor-into-a-football-marke-1819064622)

A colleague who attends UNH had told me about the University's purchase of a
scoreboard (she wasn't very happy with the purchase, lamenting about her
understaffed and underfunded lab). The university, according to her, has had a
history of frivolous spending, but she hadn't told me the insane backstory of
Mr. Morin's (IMO) squandered gift.

The trustees and administration should be ashamed.

